

Windev .. What do you think? - systems
http://www.windev.com/
I stumbled accross this product a while ago and, it seems to offer the same and more of the features that people brag that RoR offers.<p>You can for example use Windev to build CRUD applications in minutes without any code from a db schema<p>So what's your opinion on this products one ones like it! If you can go past the lame advertisement of this product isn't this thing just a better RoR!! Or what RoR will one day grow up to be!
======
bdfh42
10 second opinion (based on no knowledge whatsoever) - looks like something
for the corporate parameter tweaking suits to play with and not a developer's
tool.

If you want to target .NET then surely you use Visual Studio? If you want to
write Java apps then (?) Eclipse

------
drm237
Why does the windev image have mac close/min/max buttons?

~~~
umjames
Thank you. That was the first thing I noticed too.

It would say a lot more for your products if the applications you say can be
built with them are actually applications that were built with them.

------
tx
More than half of links on the site point to PDF files (who do they think we
are? printers?) so I didn't even care to form an opinion.

vim rulez! :-)

------
wallflower
Sell the hype, deliver the painful reality that there is no magic way to make
real applications

